# Haunted Radio (05/21/14)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on 13 Hours In Hell, the Great Horror Campout, Horror Camp Live, The Purge: Breakout, Kim's Krypt, V/H/S: Viral, Godzilla, and more!!

Then, we review the 2004 film, "Saw." Then, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with the sights and sounds from Disney's "The Haunted Mansion" ride. All of this and so much more on the May 21 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

